# Completed my first project...Monarky!!!!



## Monarky (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello Fellow Caber,
I just completed my first six month project, and new addition to the So. Cal, Monarky family.  Check out the picture below, see what I started out with and the end product.  I sandblasted these parts, powder coated them, painted the tank and chain guard, added the decals and shot clear over them, re-chromed all the chrome parts and pinstriped the fenders, rear rack and forks for a personal touch.  Anyway enjoy the pictures and let me know what you guys think.  I'll be taking a quick break but then I'm starting on my next project a full restore of my 1920's Hawthorne Flyer.  Can wait to get that one on the road.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 21, 2013)

*completed first project*

FANTASTIC.great job.i love the way you were able to blend the look of this bike,satin/flat black fenders with the red is a classic cool look.i love these monarks.


----------



## El Roth (Apr 21, 2013)

I dig it...very nice!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice!

Wiki Nick.


----------



## Tino (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow, turned out great!


----------



## Monarky (Apr 21, 2013)

Tino said:


> Wow, turned out great!




Thanks a lot guys, I appreciate all the great comments.  Send me a picture of your favorite classic rides. Thanks Monarky


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 22, 2013)

*first project*

this is my 1955 rollfast in rat rod form.


----------



## Aryamehr (Apr 22, 2013)

killer color combination.. Awesome job


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks great! I have the same redwalls on a custom rat I built up a while ago. Can never go wrong with black & red.


----------



## Monarky (Apr 22, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> this is my 1955 rollfast in rat rod form.




Nice Rollfast! Those are some cool looking handle bars what do you call those?  Thanks for sharing your picture.


----------



## Monarky (Apr 22, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks great! I have the same redwalls on a custom rat I built up a while ago. Can never go wrong with black & red.




Thanks Fordmike65..... I'm going to try to make it to the next Cyclone coasters ride and make a debut with this new sled.  If you see us there don't forget to say hi.  Hope to see you there,
Monarky.


----------



## Monarky (Apr 22, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Wiki Nick.




Thanks Wiki Nick... Send me a picture of your bike, I like to see other people's creations or customs.  Monarky


----------



## Monarky (Apr 22, 2013)

Tino said:


> Wow, turned out great!




Thanks Tino... Send me a picture of your bike I like to see other peeps bikes


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 22, 2013)

It does look very cool! You will fit right in on the Cyclone coaster family!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2013)

Monarky said:


> Thanks Fordmike65..... I'm going to try to make it to the next Cyclone coasters ride and make a debut with this new sled.  If you see us there don't forget to say hi.  Hope to see you there,
> Monarky.




Cool. I'll be the tall greasy guy with the chops. Here's a pic of my first build. Still not done. Got sidetracked with other rides...


----------



## Monark52 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hell yeah Monarky, that thing is bad ass! Great job!


----------



## Monarky (Apr 22, 2013)

Monark52 said:


> Hell yeah Monarky, that thing is bad ass! Great job!




Thanks for your cool comments..... I'm just glad to be in the same group of Cabers like you all.
Hey Monark52 send me a picture of your royal bike...Monarky!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 23, 2013)

*first project*

hey,monarky.the handlebars on the rollfast are scout bars off of a 1952 schwinn starlet.


----------



## Rustafari (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow! That looks great! I like the flat black and red together.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 27, 2013)

Is the flat black a powdercoat primer? I like the "hot rod" look! The red stripes

and red features really set it apart. Maybe try for a vintage groovy saddle?

I love it, nice one......!


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 27, 2013)

I must say Monarky that is a great Looking Bike!!! I know some people get upset when they are not restored to original condition. But to me the fact that it looks AWSOME and that any Monark that still is Surviving is Awesome.  Great Job!!!


----------



## Monarky (Apr 27, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Is the flat black a powdercoat primer? I like the "hot rod" look! The red stripes
> 
> and red features really set it apart. Maybe try for a vintage groovy saddle?
> 
> I love it, nice one......!




Hi Larmo63,  thanks for comments and in answer to your question.  I had all the black parts powder coated at 5% Satin Black  after that I had the bike pinstriped with OneShot red.  Although you are right I got find the right vintage saddle.  I have one but I need to find a pan or it.  Thanks again for your nice comments and suggestions


----------



## Monarky (Apr 27, 2013)

StevieZ said:


> I must say Monarky that is a great Looking Bike!!! I know some people get upset when they are not restored to original condition. But to me the fact that it looks AWSOME and that any Monark that still is Surviving is Awesome.  Great Job!!!




Thanks StevieZ, I appreciate your comments very much.  I am also a stickler for going all original but in this case I specially completed this build for my son and customized it more for him since he is a teenager.  Although 80% of the parts are original and correct to this year with the exception to the seat, handle bars, tires, and grips and a special shout out to Scott from the cabe who sold me the pedals and bicyclebones who sold me the remake monark decals.  Thanks for making this project happen for my kid.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome job.


----------



## Anthemavm (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice, who did the pin stripping and graphics? 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monarky (Apr 28, 2013)

Anthemavm said:


> Very nice, who did the pin stripping and graphics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2




Hi there Anthemavm, I bought the monark decals set from bicyclebones on ebay.  After I painted the tank and chain guard, I applied them  and then shot clear over those parts to protect the paint and decals.  As for the pinstriping I had a friend refer me to the pinstriper in Monrovia, California replicate the original designs.


----------

